# Fixing scratches in my pooltables finish



## tjlmbklr (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, first time poster long time wood working hobbiest...okay maybe not.

I have a pool table that developed scratches in the finish when I had it re-covered last. Being the push over I am I never said anything.

They are not deep but are noticeable. The finish now is a satin almost matte & smooth. I know that to achieve that factory look again may be impossible. But I am looking make it look best as possible. I also want it to be durable to never have to do this again. It is after all a pool table.

What I need for advice is Brush to use, finish to use, and prep (aka Scotch-brite, steel wool)

Here are pictures to help.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

TJ,
Welcome to the forum. You might want to try either some lemon oil furniture polish and/or paste wax first before you get into any refinishing. You may be happy with that. The scratches don't look that deep, and after all, being a pool table, it probably won't stay perfect anyway. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## tjlmbklr (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, I received that same advice elsewhere and I am convinced enough to give it a try.


----------



## rrobor (Jul 22, 2009)

Depends what that surface is. if its a poly type product its tough, if its not and is an oil wax or shellac finish its easier. My idea would be a different citrus than above Id try a good quality orange oil.


----------



## tjlmbklr (Jul 28, 2009)

rrobor said:


> Depends what that surface is. if its a poly type product its tough, if its not and is an oil wax or shellac finish its easier. *My idea would be a different citrus than above Id try a good quality orange oil.*


I tried that first. Unfortunately it didn't make any difference.


----------



## rrobor (Jul 22, 2009)

Your table must have a poly finish, being a plastic its tough. The only thing I ever saw on plastic was chloroform, that sort of melts the area then evaporates cleanly. But these days getting that stuff would not be fun.


----------



## tjlmbklr (Jul 28, 2009)

rrobor said:


> Your table must have a poly finish, being a plastic its tough. The only thing I ever saw on plastic was chloroform, that sort of melts the area then evaporates cleanly. But these days getting that stuff would not be fun.


Yeah I am guess it wouldn't be good to use something like this anyway. The diamond/sights are like a mother of pearl (probably plastic). I would hate to ruin them.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Mohawk makes excellent products for touch up. I would recommend their quick fill burn in sticks for the scratches and a can of their aerosol pre cat lacquer and maybe some markers to finish the job.






http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=677


----------

